# Dodgy Set



## TechiGoz (Dec 6, 2006)

So I was doing a musical a couple of weeks ago, I was ASM, Sound & Light Design and did some work on other aspects too. 

Anyway, the rehearsals went well and so did opening night, and the second and third show. I had noticed a few marks on the stage after each show, but I thought this was simply dirty wheels. However, matinee on the saturday i walked in to find half the set (it was a big revolve with one side a night club and the other side an apartment) collapsed! With half the crew holding up the set, me and the stage manager were in the revolve on stomachs drilling supports as quickly as we could! Even 5 minutes before opening!! 

That held it for then and the night show. Came in the next week and three other sections had collapsed too. I had a go at the construction guys, seems they had been on the grog for a while when they put it together! So I got them to do a decent fix which lasted till the end of the season. I forgot to mention that the wheels slowly broke up and had to be replaced aswell!

Total nightmare, but the show was fantastic! Just a funny story I thought I'd share!

Phantom strikes again

Anyone got any interesting storieS?


----------



## SocksOnly (Dec 6, 2006)

Sounds like you needed more duct tape or something. At least it didn't collapse on anyone...right?

I've had a fireplace fall apart on me...our scrim was too close to it, so it kept hitting it. Unfortunately we couldn't move the fireplace...the entire thing was nailed to the floor. So every time we brought the scrim in, chunks would fall off. That was the least of our worries for that show though. We had a horrific opening night- I'm still mentally scarred from it.


----------



## TechiGoz (Dec 20, 2006)

No it didn't collapse on anyone thank goodness. 

I dont think it is as bad as your scarring from the scrim though!


----------



## CHScrew (Dec 23, 2006)

What show were you doing?


----------



## PhantomD (Dec 29, 2006)

That's scary to think that something you're standing on might collapse on you!

So much for confidence in the backstage people and techs...


----------



## taylorjacobs (Dec 29, 2006)

didnt happen to me thank goodness. but i was watching a real shotty production of peter pan, and in the opening flying sequence peter hit a wall and the was falling and one of the actors in bed was holding it up for the rest of the scene.


----------



## Van (Dec 29, 2006)

taylorjacobs said:


> didnt happen to me thank goodness. but i was watching a real shotty production of peter pan, and in the opening flying sequence peter hit a wall and the was falling and one of the actors in bed was holding it up for the rest of the scene.


Years ago a freind of mine was working on Peter pan and peter wound up hitting the valve for the deluge curtain. let's jus sy a big mess. two in the orchestra pit almost drowned.


----------

